# Babywearing Rules and Guidelines



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

*Babywearing Forum Rules and Guidelines*_
_
Welcome to our Babywearing Forum! Here are a few guidelines to help us create and uphold a friendly, comfortable and fair atmosphere!

*Posting without Spamming*
Let's celebrate babywearing by sharing encouragement and information! Comments about products we have purchased and businesses we adore are welcome; however, self-promotion is prohibited. The same holds for promoting or advertising for a friend. Our fabulous boards are supported by many types of legitimate advertising which can be learned about here.

*Using the PM System*
Avoid inappropriate and unnecessary postings like "PM me" or "I PMed you" in response to discussion questions. If you don't have something to say that can be shared in public, please refrain from alluding to it on the board.

Contacting an individual by PM to privately offer product information can be considered soliciting if the information was not specifically requested. This is an abuse of board features &#8230; Please let a mod or administrator know if you are solicited via PM so we may take action to prevent such abuse.

*WAHM posting*
WAHMs that make or sell items should refrain from commenting in threads discussing their products as it might be perceived as self-promotion or make other members uncomfortable talking about the products. WAHMS may post *once* if there is a need to correct misinformation. Subsequent discussions should go to PM.

Posting to say "hello" or "thank you" on a thread that discusses your product is discouraged.

Please do not post to resolve customer service issues or to discuss a member's recent purchase or business transaction.

*Reviews*
Please keep the reviews of personal customer service issues with WAHM businesses in the Reviews subforum and _out of the main forum._ Discussions along this line, whether positive or negative, are not permitted on the Babywearing Forum in order to avoid public back-and-forth arguments. Simply state your case in a post to the Reviews forum. Reviews will be moderated and are subject to the Reviews Guidelines.

*Replying to "Where can I find ____?" or "I'm looking for _____."*
If a member posts requesting specific information, for example, "Anyone who sells this product feel free to contact me," WAHMs should respond via PM or email. All members are of course welcome to share experience and information that benefits the community, without violating the Spam-Free Environment we wish to uphold.

*Linking off MDC to your business site?*
When replying to a question, please don't post informational links that take the reader to your business site. Instead, post the actual information you wish to share using cut and paste. Make it clear that you are the copyright owner of this information.
However, a member who has no personal connection to a business site or its owner may post links to share information.

*Refrain from displaying your URL in your non-business posts!* If you link to personal photos that are located on your business server, please use the 'http://' vb code button above the posting box to display alternative text.

*Your username may not include your business name or any derivatives.* This is a board-wide rule.









 Your advertising supports MDC! Click here to learn more! 

------------------------------
These Rules and Guidelines will grow and change to meet this forum's needs. Your input is welcome via PM to your board moderators or the board administrator.


----------

